
Productive Procrastination - saqibahmed515
https://schier.co/blog/productive-procrastination
======
bsoist
Excellent! I have also found that if I'm not going to be working on that
project anyway, I might as well embrace it, learn something new, learn how to
focus again. That's better long-term than pretending I'm working on it.

